# C50 brake bridge/fork crown width? Issues installing brakes



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Building up my C50 and tried to install a pair of Veloce Skeleton brakes I had lying around. Neither the front nor the rear brake mounts are even close to being long enough. M rough measure of the brake bridge and Star fork crown from outer edge on both are 3cm rear and 5cm front. Has anyone else had issues or is there something particular I need to know when mounting brakes on a C50?

I do know the Veloces came in different lengths so I'm wondering if I have the shortest version and swapping them out with another set of brakes will make a difference (I don't have any other spares to compare against.)


----------



## apexgeezer (Feb 9, 2005)

you just need long brake nuts.


----------



## tjcoogan (Mar 4, 2008)

You will need a 25mm long nut for both the front and rear for Campy brake mounting on a C50. From memory the standard length nuts supplied with the brakes will not fit but your frame should have come supplied with the appropriate size nut in the hardware package. If not try here.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Cool, thanks for the info. I'll try to grab some locally so I don't have to pay the int'l shipping.


----------

